# Rat Transportation



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

I found the most AMAZING deal ever. A guy that lives about three hours from here in (St.John's, Newfoundland) is moving to the States and has nobody to take his ratties . It's four males with a very good temperament, they've been raised from babies by this guy, he's giving them along with 3 months of food and bedding and a cage for FREE! I couldn't believe it and was absolutely floored by this. Anyway, the question behind this story is: *what is the best method for transporting all of this back to my house*? I would really love some supplies seeing as I will be getting them within the next couple of weeks. I want them to be safe on my trip home =(

It would be great to get some suggestions, I haven't really found anything in my searches.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Can you transport the ratties in the cage itself? Else get a smaller cage with something to hide in and carry them in that, and then cart the rest however seems reasonable to you.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

what about talking to your local petstores and seeing if you can buy some of the boxes that they sell their rats in, thats what i generally use to transport mine from point a to point b, they don't seem to get stressed out by it either.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

No it's not possible to transport them in the cage.. the cage is much too big. It's a long drive so I wanted something somewhat comfortable.

EDIT: The closest pet store is an hour away. I live in a town called Gander In Newfoundland Canada. We don't have the demand to have a pet store.
Thanks though


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

whatever you put them in, be sure to put a seat belt on their carrier.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

I definitely will do that, I want to get them home safely =)









That's the cage, as you can see I can't transport them in that.
I'm not sure how the cage comes apart (if it even does)
I might be able to use the second level to transport them in


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

I would just find a good cardboard box, with a lid. Like a copy place box that paper comes in. They might feel safer in the dark. I've had to use those when I end up coming home with unexpected rats, heh. Otherwise I just use a cat carrier.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Thanks a lot Chivahn. I think I have a small dog carrier that might work. I'll put some flannel in it or something so they don't slide =)
And I'll check our local office store and see if they have any boxes.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i've used a shoebox to take my ratties from my place to my mothers, which is about 90 mins from here, but that was when i only had 2 and they were considerably smaller than they are now. or how about a small birdcage that you can seatbelt in?


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

I just bought a small cat carrier at a yard sale for a buck. Its perfect for short times when I need to clean the cage or take them to the vets. The bar spacing on the one I got is fine for them. All 3 girls cannot escape.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone. I'm going to check Walmart (seeing as it's the ONLY place here in town that sells any pet supplies). Maybe I can find something, but I don't think there's much.
I'd say my best bet is to try and get one of those paper boxes because it seems like the best option. I'll probably just line the bottom with some flannel or something so they don't slide around.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

You can get those big plastic storage totes from most big stores - you could use one of those with some mesh over the top so they can breathe but not get out while you're driving.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Also a very good idea >_<
I might even be able to get one for cheap. or even use one I already have.
There's an over sized one in the basement filled with fabric. I would just need some mesh.
I'm sure my dad has some mesh wire somewhere. It would only be temporary anyway =).
Would you say to put something like fleece in the bottom for traction. I mean I wouldn't be very impressed sliding all over the place for a few hours =\.
Not that the road is bad or anything it's just, walking may prove difficult 

Thanks SO MUCH for all the GREAT ideas everyone. It's greatly appreciated. I posted on another forum and not ONE person replied. That was like two days ago =(


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I would imagine they'd slip around on the fleece, unless you stuck it to the bottom. Maybe they would grip the plastic better? Or you could put a piece of cardboard in there, cut to the full size of the bottom of the box?



leala said:


> I posted on another forum and not ONE person replied. That was like two days ago =(


That's 'cause we're the best!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Yeah I had planned on fastening it to the bottom somehow.
But cardboard is a good idea too. Oh well I'll figure something out. I've got LOTS of GREAT ideas now and I've got a friend willing to help me create a rattie friendly carrier =)


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe strips of velcro? Let us know what you end up doing... I'm sure I'm not the only one that's intrigued, now. And hurray for helpful friends!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

I'll post pictures when I get it done!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Just becareful with cardboard if you have any chewers. 8O


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Yeah that's true haha I thought about that. I dunno if they're chewers or not so I'll probably use Velcro strips to hold it down. I might be able to get a lot of supplies for either free or dirt cheap. =)
Besides I don't mind spending some money because the rats ARE free.
Even if they weren't I still wouldn't mind =)


----------

